# Beer Filter



## jimmysuperlative (28/8/05)

I saw this beer filter when I was browsing the hydrofil site for John Guest tubing.

I'm not in the market myself, but thought it could help someone who's been searching for one?

picture ...


----------



## Ross (28/8/05)

Good price - same as I paid for mine. just make sure you get the pleated cartridge & not the spun one...
The haze table confirms my findings...


----------



## markws (29/8/05)

Hi Ross,

May be a stupid Q...but are you able to explain why pleated cartridges are preferred to polyspun. I thought the pore size is more important.

Regards

MWS


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

markws said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> May be a stupid Q...but are you able to explain why pleated cartridges are preferred to polyspun. I thought the pore size is more important.
> 
> ...



MWS,

You are right - pore size is very impotant & that is why you should ask for an "absolute" micron size. Polyspun are not "absolute" & consequently a 1 micron spun cartridge may only be effectively filtering to 3 micron or so. Also, the spun cartridge works by progressively reducing its pore size & the yeast gets trapped betwwen its many layers - This in effect means that you have a "1 use" cartridge as they are impossible to clean. A PET pleated cartridge however, can be easily cleaned with 1 teaspoon of napisan after use & is good for upto 100 (20L) brews.

Cheers Ross...


----------



## markws (29/8/05)

Ross,

Thanks for the response - much appreciated.

Regards

MWS


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

Jimmy.

Thanks for the link. Just bought one. $69 with fittings, 2 filters and free postage to Melbourne. Not bad. :beerbang: 

Looks like I'm joining the bright beer club. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

BTW

You're not a real brewer until you filter your beer. :lol: :lol: :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

Welcome to the club warren  :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

Thanks Ross,  

Tell me though... Are they worth the effort? :unsure: Have you had any of the reported cardboard problems a lot of people claim can eventuate?

Looking forward to clearing up a few of my lighter coloured beers. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Thanks Ross,
> 
> Tell me though... Are they worth the effort? :unsure: Have you had any of the reported cardboard problems a lot of people claim can eventuate?
> 
> ...



ABSOLUTELY worth it - I only filter beers that require it & have NEVER had cardboard flavours - i also filter the beer I bottle (6 x 750ml) from each batch with great results.
I've had the occaisional beer go cloudy in the keg & you can even clear this up within minutes, by transfering through the filter to another keg.
Many of the yeasts require filtering for a clear brew & IMO it's much better than mixing additives to the brew...


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

Cheers Ross.  

Sounds like I'll have some fun with it then. Looking forward to trying it out. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## GMK (29/8/05)

Who will be arranging this Bulk Buy...


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

GMK,

It's just easier to order off the site. All orders above $50 don't incur postage. $69 is the all-up price. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## jimmysuperlative (29/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jimmy.
> 
> Thanks for the link. Just bought one. $69 with fittings, 2 filters and free postage to Melbourne. Not bad. :beerbang:
> 
> ...




Glad to be of assistance  ...they're a top mob to deal with! ...no affiliation etc


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

GMK said:


> Who will be arranging this Bulk Buy...
> [post="74258"][/post]​



You didnt but one while you were up here then Kenny??


----------



## Asher (29/8/05)

Time..... the best beer filter  

I'm back. now officially able to brew "wife beater" beers
Asher for now


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

Asher said:


> Time..... the best beer filter
> 
> I'm back. now officially able to brew "wife beater" beers
> Asher for now
> [post="74274"][/post]​



Asher, sometimes time alone ain't enough ;-)

1007 German Ale Yeast.
Extremely poor flocculating yeast, generally remains significantly in suspension without treatment or filtration. Pad filtration is often difficult. Brewer's benefit from DE filtration or centrifuging. Maturation: Beers mature fairly rapid, even when cold fermentation is used. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Darren (29/8/05)

Ross,
How many litres of beer do you get through one filter?
cheers
Darren


----------



## Thunderlips (29/8/05)

jimmysuperlative said:


> I saw this beer filter when I was browsing the hydrofil site for John Guest tubing.
> 
> [post="74179"][/post]​



Look exactly the same as mine. I bought mine from morebeer.com last year. I can't remember what I paid for it but I'm sure it was lots more


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

Darren said:


> Ross,
> How many litres of beer do you get through one filter?
> cheers
> Darren
> [post="74286"][/post]​



Darren, They're supposed to be good for 500 gals (ie 100 kegs) - but not having filtered that much yet, I can't confirm it - at about $15 a cartridge, works out pretty cheap...


----------



## ausdb (30/8/05)

Asher said:


> Time..... the best beer filter
> 
> I'm back. now officially able to brew "wife beater" beers
> Asher for now
> [post="74274"][/post]​



Good to see you back Asher, hope the honeymoon went well. Lets hope your better half doesnt read ahb or you may brewing "beaten by wife" beers!

Ausdb <_< <_<


----------



## markws (30/8/05)

Ross, 

Did you purchase your pleated cartridge from the group mentioned at the start of this thread or from another source. Secondary what pressure do you filter at...anything specific?

Regards

MWS


----------



## Ross (30/8/05)

markws said:


> Ross,
> 
> Did you purchase your pleated cartridge from the group mentioned at the start of this thread or from another source. Secondary what pressure do you filter at...anything specific?
> 
> ...



No, got mine from Len at www.purerain.com.au - In Capalaba, Brisbane - He was a great help in supplying me with different set-ups as I researched this topic at length...
I filter at normal dispensing pressure - approx 80kpa

Cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (30/8/05)

I ahve joined the dark side. Just ordered one. Asher, once you have kids time will be something you donot have


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/8/05)

Waiting by the letterbox for mine Darren. Should be here today, maybe tomorrow.

Welcome to the bright side. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Joel (30/8/05)

Can someone post the actual link to the website?


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/8/05)

Joel,

Try here

Jimmy, posted the URL on his initial post.

Hope this helps.

Warren -


----------



## Joel (30/8/05)

Looks alright...

I may have to look at this a bit more closely when my kegs finally arrive.

Getting SWMBO approval may take a bit of time


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/8/05)

Woohoo! Mine just arrived. :beerbang: 

Can't give you pics though folks. SWMBO said I can't open it until Father's Day. Not bad though. Exactly 24 hours turnover. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Darren (30/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Woohoo! Mine just arrived. :beerbang:
> 
> Can't give you pics though folks. SWMBO said I can't open it until Father's Day. Not bad though. Exactly 24 hours turnover. :super:
> 
> ...




Now I am excited. Love presents in the mail. Hope I get home before SWMBO


----------



## Boots (30/8/05)

Guys, these would probably work well as Randall's as well.

Beer filter by day. Beer over-hopping machines by night 

Not sure how the inlet and outlet works / whether it would be possible but might be interesting for group brewdays :super:


----------



## pbrosnan (30/8/05)

Hi All,

Been having a look at some of the water filter systems on the Hydrofoil site. I was wanting some thoughts on the benefit of using an undersink type water filter in the brewery. I just use water straight from the tap and haven't noticed any off flavours however as always I'm looking to add antother bit o' gear. Is anyone filtering their water?


----------



## altstart (30/8/05)

Gooday Pbrosnan
Yes I am useing a Reverse Osmosis filter for all my brewing and drinking water. The filtered water is very pleasant to drink much better than bottled water. I have cancelled my contract with the water supplier. It is expensive to install about $ 500.00 but you will not regret spending the money. If you start with pure water you can profile to the beer style you are brewing. I would recommend reverse Osmosis filtration without hesitation.
Altstart


----------



## Darren (31/8/05)

Ross,
How do you reckon one of these filters would go "inline"?
Would you lose carbonation as the beer passes through the filter?
Darren


----------



## Ross (31/8/05)

Darren said:


> Ross,
> How do you reckon one of these filters would go "inline"?
> Would you lose carbonation as the beer passes through the filter?
> Darren
> [post="74772"][/post]​



Darren,

Thought about it & I'm sure it would work, but don't really see any advantage - takes 10 mins max to filter a keg & as I like to switch beers rather than consume 1 keg at a time, it would take many filters (or waste beer) to do this...


----------



## Darren (31/8/05)

Ross said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > Ross,
> ...



Ross, The reason I was thinking of it is I brew in 60-70 litre batches. Would be nice to keg just once for a batch. I could just run all three kegs through the filter on the way to the tap.
cheers
Darren


----------



## Ross (31/8/05)

Darren said:


> [
> Ross, The reason I was thinking of it is I brew in 60-70 litre batches. Would be nice to keg just once for a batch. I could just run all three kegs through the filter on the way to the tap.
> cheers
> Darren
> [post="74808"][/post]​



Should work fine in that case - the only possible problem I can forsee, is it may froth up as it passes through filter cartridge - when I filter a carbonated keg, the relief valve needs to be used occaisonly to remove excess CO2...


----------



## Hoops (31/8/05)

Darren

I think you would lose way too much carbonation trying to filter the beer on the way to the tap and would end up pouring icercream.
I could be wrong but there's one sure-fire way to find out though..........

Hoops


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/8/05)

Darren I'd be more worried about the beer that sits overnight (or longer) in the filter housing in contact with all the crud that's been filtered out. Would surely cause some form of taint. :unsure: 

BTW Darren, have you checked yours out yet. They look like quite nifty little units for the price. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Darren I'd be more worried about the beer that sits overnight (or longer) in the filter housing in contact with all the crud that's been filtered out. Would surely cause some form of taint. :unsure:
> 
> BTW Darren, have you checked yours out yet. They look like quite nifty little units for the price. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



Warren, surely would only be sitting on the crud that was in the bottom of your keg anyway? but on 2nd thoughts you would be forcing your beer through it as well. Another thought, it would be a bit of a pain changing filters mid brew, when it becomes clogged.
So i guess, i go with my original thoughts, that filtering first is the best option...


----------



## Hoops (1/9/05)

I honestly see no advantage to filtering on the way to the tap. It only takes a few minutes to filter from one keg to another, unless you have run out of kegs.....in which case maybe you should have spent the money on another keg rather than a filter

Hoops


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/05)

That's what I intend to do.

I usually brew 40 litre batches. Might just filter both at once. Makes sense rather than setting up the filter twice. That said for the first batch I might only do one keg so I can make some comparisons. :beerbang: 

Getting really fired up to try it out now. Can't have it until Sunday though. I'm half tempted to filter an ESB I'm going to rack Friday night. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

As Boots pointed out, probably make a great "Randall" inline rather than using as a filter - you can get 5" ones rather than the standard 10" which could be really good for this - may give it a try....


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/05)

Ross,

While you're there can I pick your brain? :unsure: 

If I dry-hop in the keg for say a week then filter to another keg, how much of the dry-hopping effects are negated? Also does the hop crud from dry-hopping cause any hassles with the filter membranes? :beerbang: 

Think we may have to dub you Dr. Filter Ross. :lol: 

Thanks.

Warren -


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Ross,
> 
> While you're there can I pick your brain? :unsure:
> 
> ...



Warren, doesn't negate the dry hopping at all - but ive only dry hopped in the cask in bags, as worried about tubes clogging etc...
i dry hop in secondary all the time & no problems filtering the transferred beer...

++++

Just a small tip when you start filtering:

To stop any chance of oxidation effects - I fill the filter with sterilised water - screw on the lid - & then force the water out with CO2 just before filtering - This ensures filter cannister purged of air before you fill with beer - then just press the release valve as you start to run the beer & she'll fill up & purge the CO2...

hope that makes sense....


----------



## Darren (1/9/05)

All good points. I will go with filtering first.
Haven't got mine yet. Maybe today
cheers
Darren


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/05)

Ross said:


> To stop any chance of oxidation effects - I fill the filter with sterilised water - screw on the lid - & then force the water out with CO2 just before filtering - This ensures filter cannister purged of air before you fill with beer - then just press the release valve as you start to run the beer & she'll fill up & purge the CO2...
> 
> hope that makes sense....
> [post="74840"][/post]​




Thanks Ross. Makes perfect sense.

I do a similar thing with my kegs when I'm storing longer-term. ie; Stronger Ales etc. I fill the keg with boiled water. Let it cool for a while, then push the water out with CO2. This gives peace of mind in terms of entrained O2.

Warren -


----------



## pint of lager (1/9/05)

> How do you reckon one of these filters would go "inline"?
> Would you lose carbonation as the beer passes through the filter?



I agree with Hoops, ice cream beers.

When dispensing beer from a keg system, any change in the diameter of the serving hose to a larger diameter means a decrease in pressure and CO2 comes out of solution.


----------



## Boots (1/9/05)

I HATE YOU GUYS!!!!

 

I've just ordered one even though I spent too much recently (on more kegs, taps etc). However, I gave a little bit of thought to the process and saved some money by going halves in one with a fellow insectoid brewer who lives around the corner 

Seriously though, if you're putting off on ordering one of these (because you've already ordered your christmas present), it makes some sense to go halves in one with a brewer in your area. It's not the kind of thing you'll need to use every night, so it'll be pretty easy to coordinate it between the different parties, and if you're worried / paranoid, just buy a seperate filter for each brewer (though i doubt that would be necessary).

So thanks for the heads up on the deal, it will really suit my hands off approach to kegging: no secondary ferment, and cold conditioning in the keg. At least now if i want to take a keg to a party i won't have to worry about the sludge getting all stirred up. :beer:


----------



## Ross (1/9/05)

To quote Warren - "welcome to the bright side"


----------



## Darren (2/9/05)

Hey guys,
Got my filter last night. Unfortunately one of the guest fittings had been snapped (bloody aussie post)  
I emailed the guys at Hydrofil.
They wrote straight back and are supplying a new fitting free of charge.
Great service from these guys :super: 
cheers
Darren


----------



## ozbrewer (2/9/05)

ok the pressure was to much



any one have 2 spare black QD's


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/9/05)

I was thinking of filtering my recently kegged ESB on the weekend. However after using Wyeast 1968 the thing is crystal clear like it's already been filtered. S'pose it's not a bad thing. <_< 

Where's a murky beer when you want one? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## JasonY (2/9/05)

Well I can't say that I can be stuffed filtering my beer but I am getting interested in one of the RO Units that they sell. $250 is fairly affordable so I can convince the minister for finance I may have to get one and tinker with some water chemistry!

Not so sure sure about the waste:



> Note that 20000 litres will include app. 4000 litres of pure filtered water and app. 16000 litres of waste water.



How many ppl are actually using these things, seems a bit wasteful, but I guess if I use the water for cooling and watering plants it wont be so bad.


----------



## GMK (2/9/05)

ozbrewer said:


> ok the pressure was to much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do 

i charge 15.00 ea or 27.50 for the pair - call it 30.00 incl postage.

- but by the time u pay freight - might be better to get them locally...

GMKenterprises


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/9/05)

Hey Ken.

I'm picking all your rellies get beer dispensing equipment for Christmas and Birthdays? . :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (2/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I was thinking of filtering my recently kegged ESB on the weekend. However after using Wyeast 1968 the thing is crystal clear like it's already been filtered. S'pose it's not a bad thing. <_<
> 
> Where's a murky beer when you want one? :lol:
> 
> ...



Never seen a beer clear as quick as with 1968 - a top yeast...


----------



## Boots (5/9/05)

Well mine / ours just rocked up.

Have to say that Hydrofil have proven to be a great company to deal with. The free postage is even express post which was unexpected.

My next beer was going to be a Heffeweizen, but i think it will now be a krystalweizen


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/05)

Good stuff Boots! :beerbang: 

Here's one in all it's box-opened glory. Now to work on a murky beer. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (5/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Good stuff Boots! :beerbang:
> 
> Here's one in all it's box-opened glory. Now to work on a murky beer. :blink:
> 
> Warren -



I see, they even threw in a spun cartridge for good measure as well, great value, even though it's no good for the beer...

Anyone ordering in future, should ask them to include 2 x pleated cartridges, now that would be useful...


----------



## Asher (5/9/05)

> I ahve joined the dark side. Just ordered one. Asher, once you have kids time will be something you donot have



 maybe so - but I'll gain a motor for the grain mill  

I don't see how this saves any time?
If you had more kegs you could just reach for one that you made 3 months ago thats been cc'ing in the shed chest fridge..... no clean-up/sterilizing of filters at all... thats got to save you at least 1/2hour...

When all else fails
serve your beer in pewter..

Asher for now B)


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/9/05)

Oh dear, forced co2 and now filtration, is'nt this what got CAMRA fired up in the first place? 

h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/9/05)

Next thing we'll all be buying cask-breathers. h34r: :lol: 

Hope CAMRA doesn't boycott my garage. I haven't got too many pewter mugs available. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (5/9/05)

Just keep a pair of socks & sandals in the garage, that oughta convince 'em :lol:


----------



## altstart (5/9/05)

Gooday Gooday
Ive Just filtered 45ltrs of Double Diamond from one keg to another in one hit. No problem and know Im drinking it. Very pleased with the result too HIc Hic. It will be better in a few days but it is still very drinkable now.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/9/05)

AAAARRGH!!!!
and now Double Diamond! :blink:


----------



## ausdb (5/9/05)

JasonY said:


> Well I can't say that I can be stuffed filtering my beer but I am getting interested in one of the RO Units that they sell. $250 is fairly affordable so I can convince the minister for finance I may have to get one and tinker with some water chemistry!
> 
> Not so sure sure about the waste:
> 
> ...



Hi Jason

I think my dad has one in his shed! or one similar at least. He used to use it for making deionised water for a cnc wire edm machine. Like you say the water wastage is pretty horrendous, to get a 44 gallon drum full meant about 4 or 5 drums bled to waste. I will see if he still has it and if its ok maybe I could borrow it off him for you to try.

Ausdb


----------



## roach (5/9/05)

Boots said:


> Well mine / ours just rocked up.
> 
> Have to say that Hydrofil have proven to be a great company to deal with. The free postage is even express post which was unexpected.
> 
> ...


Thanks Boots,
Looking forward to krystalling my heffe too :blink: Amazing what brewing equip you never thought of buying a week ago suddenly reaches the top of the list. 

Damm you AHB.

Now what do I need next  

cheers
roach


----------



## MAH (5/9/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Oh dear, forced co2 and now filtration, is'nt this what got CAMRA fired up in the first place?



Fair point Vlad if your trying to make traditional English ales, but not all beers are made this way. For example Alt is almost always force carbonated and filtered, even the traditional brew pubs in Dussledorf supposedly do this. 

Most pilsners, even Urquell, is filtered.

So basically it's horses for courses. If the beer suits filtration, like a kristalweizen, then filter away and CAMRA can kiss my arse if they don't like it (who made them the bearers of beer truth anyway).

Cheers
MAH


----------



## homebrewworld.com (5/9/05)

MAH
Well bloody said !

Prost ! ( filtered)
:beerbang:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/9/05)

Relax, have a homebrew.


----------



## jimmyjack (6/9/05)

This forum is dangerous, now the second purchase I have made. Cant wait to filter my now fermenting 1007 pilsner. I wonder can you filter carbonated beer as well?


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/9/05)

Jimmyjack.

I'm pretty certain you can't filter carbonated beer. If you do attempt this make sure you really chill the beer or degas it first. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> This forum is dangerous, now the second purchase I have made. Cant wait to filter my now fermenting 1007 pilsner. I wonder can you filter carbonated beer as well?
> [post="75584"][/post]​



Yes you can filter carbonated beer, it's a bit slower as you need to bleed out the gas released a few times, but I've done several...

++++

Beefed up a carbonated light beer today by using the filter as a "Randall" as previously discussed - Hot steeped some amarillo pellets & tipped into the canister - seems to have worked a treat - in hindsight I should have taken some photos...


----------



## jimmyjack (6/9/05)

Ross, was it easy to clean the pellets off of the filter?, as flowers are usually used, I need more info on this whole procedure pics etc.... You my friend are a pioneer!


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Ross, was it easy to clean the pellets off of the filter?, as flowers are usually used, I need more info on this whole procedure pics etc.... You my friend are a pioneer!
> [post="75610"][/post]​



I'll let you know once I've cleaned it  - looking pretty gunky at the moment, but reckon it'll be no prob at all....


----------



## Darren (6/9/05)

Hi guys,
Just repoerting that my new (broken) JG fitting arrived in th epost today, free of charge!
Good service from these guys.
cheers
Darren


----------



## ozbrewer (6/9/05)

yeah i think the service is the best i have ever had from any supplier, 

i orderd saturday, and received it this morning, I have actually ordered another one for the kitchen


----------



## Boots (7/9/05)

Nice work Ross. It's good to know that it's an option. Do you think it would be better / easier to clean the filter if you used plugs?


----------



## bindi (7/9/05)

Bugger!! had to buy one also. :blink:  I love Wyeast 1007 :beer:


----------



## dicko (8/9/05)

Damn it!!!! Damn it!!!!!

I have weakened.

I bought one last night. :super: 

The washable polyester filter is what sold it for me.

I have a Buno mini filter which works quite well but you have to keep buying filter pads (tampons, they call 'em on the packet) sorta puts you off a bit.

Cheers and Clear Beers,


----------



## jimmyjack (10/9/05)

Just got mine and am excited about filtering a 1007 pilsner in a couple of days. have been reading up on the subject and have found some mixed responces with regards to flavour and body reduction with a .05 micron. Has anyone had any reduction in flavour or head due to filteration with 1 micron pleated filter. Also what is the best way to get the filter cleaned and ready to filter, should i use bleach, napisan, chlorine, should I back filter after done?? :huh:


----------



## Ross (10/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Just got mine and am excited about filtering a 1007 pilsner in a couple of days. have been reading up on the subject and have found some mixed responces with regards to flavour and body reduction with a .05 micron. Has anyone had any reduction in flavour or head due to filteration with 1 micron pleated filter. Also what is the best way to get the filter cleaned and ready to filter, should i use bleach, napisan, chlorine, should I back filter after done?? :huh:
> [post="76339"][/post]​



I use 1 micron & down to 0.35 micron - no loss of flavour or body whatsoever (unless you call suspended yeast flavour/body)

clean by removing filter from cannister, rinse & then put back in cannister with hot water & 1 teaspoon napisan for 24 hrs - rinse & repeat. filter will be like brand new. Backwashing is waste of time.
Before use i run a no rinse steriliser through the whole system...


----------



## jimmyjack (10/9/05)

thanx Ross good info, lots of bs floating around with regards to filtering.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (10/9/05)

Okay guys, now I should have read all these posts before creating the chill haze discussion.
Hmm, might be a goer to filter at home.
More questions will be forthcoming.
Lindsay.


----------



## Thunderlips (11/9/05)

Ross said:


> clean by removing filter from cannister, rinse & then put back in cannister with hot water & 1 teaspoon napisan for 24 hrs - rinse & repeat. filter will be like brand new. Backwashing is waste of time.
> Before use i run a no rinse steriliser through the whole system...
> [post="76341"][/post]​



Ross, I've had a quick look at Napisan at supermarkets and there seems to be a few kinds. Oxyaction, Oxyaction Stain Remover, Soaker Nappy and Plus Advanced Laundry.
Which one do you buy?


----------



## roach (11/9/05)

Thunderlips said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > clean by removing filter from cannister, rinse & then put back in cannister with hot water & 1 teaspoon napisan for 24 hrs - rinse & repeat. filter will be like brand new. Backwashing is waste of time.
> ...


best just to go for the cheapest hombrand version of napisan you can find, as long as the sanitising ingredient is sodium percarbonate. even better would be 100% sodium percarbonate. however i think you have to buy the pure stuff in bulk. sosman and others(ozbrewer?) have gone down this path.


----------



## Ross (11/9/05)

Thunderlips said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > clean by removing filter from cannister, rinse & then put back in cannister with hot water & 1 teaspoon napisan for 24 hrs - rinse & repeat. filter will be like brand new. Backwashing is waste of time.
> ...



I think Oxyaction was the last one I used, but any will do - I just bought 20kg of its active ingredient (sodium percarbonate), so will be using that for a fair time to come...


----------



## Lindsay Dive (11/9/05)

How do you store the filters (after sanitising) if youre not going to use it for some time?


----------



## Ross (11/9/05)

Lindsay Dive said:


> How do you store the filters (after sanitising) if youre not going to use it for some time?
> [post="76417"][/post]​



I just air dry & store in cupboard...


----------



## Ross (11/9/05)

Ross said:


> jimmyjack said:
> 
> 
> > Ross, was it easy to clean the pellets off of the filter?, as flowers are usually used, I need more info on this whole procedure pics etc.... You my friend are a pioneer!
> ...



Jimmy, cleaned up in the usual manner, no problems...


----------



## jimmyjack (11/9/05)

Thats good news, i saw someone modify their filter into a randall by taking out the filter and replacing with a length of pvc tubing with slits. But if it was no hassle no need to go the extra step. Got my filter soakin now!!


----------



## Bazza (11/9/05)

Here's one in all it's box-opened glory. Now to work on a murky beer. :blink: 

Warren -


Anyone:
how about side-by side pics of (1) filtered and (2) unfiltered beer?
I'm thinking of ordering one for christmas...but if it's an extra 10 mins of time during kegging the result would have to be pretty good...I don't have loads of time unfortunately.
cheers


----------



## Ross (11/9/05)

Bazza said:


> Anyone:
> how about side-by side pics of (1) filtered and (2) unfiltered beer?
> I'm thinking of ordering one for christmas...but if it's an extra 10 mins of time during kegging the result would have to be pretty good...I don't have loads of time unfortunately.
> cheers
> [post="76477"][/post]​



Not quite filtered & unfiltered - but will give you a good idea & also shows why you don't use "spun" filters:





1 micron "absolute" pleated V 1 micron "spun"


----------



## jimmyjack (12/9/05)

Well I just filtered my first 1007 german pilsner. I found that i didnt really get that clear. Dont get me wrong it is one of the best beers I have done so far and I think would have been much yeastier, but I though It would be a little more clear. Maybe 1007 is just always gonna hanga round.


----------



## Boozy the clown (12/9/05)

I let my liver filter the beer for me...


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/9/05)

Jimmyjack.

You say that's post filtration? :blink: 

Sure you didn't accidently slip in a hefeweizen shot? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## normell (12/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Well I just filtered my first 1007 german pilsner. I found that i didnt really get that clear. Dont get me wrong it is one of the best beers I have done so far and I think would have been much yeastier, but I though It would be a little more clear. Maybe 1007 is just always gonna hanga round.
> [post="76617"][/post]​


What cartridge did you put in the filter, a 5 micron would do better than that.

Normell


----------



## jimmyjack (12/9/05)

used 1 micron pleated cartridge, you should of seen the crud that the filter took out though. I have some theories about my process.

1.I took phone call and was distracted thus sucking everything through the filter. Not bright.

2. 1007 evidently is a real beyatch of a floculator and even through filtering it stays suspended. Next time for 1007 I will probably try a .05 cartidge


----------



## Ross (12/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> used 1 micron pleated cartridge, you should of seen the crud that the filter took out though. I have some theories about my process.
> 
> 1.I took phone call and was distracted thus sucking everything through the filter. Not bright.
> 
> ...



Jimmy. I'd be checking that it's an "absolute" 1 micron & not a "nominal". check with the supplier.
If it is correct, then I'd suggest there's a problem with your seals or filter - The 1 micron will stop when it clogs right up...


----------



## jimmyjack (14/9/05)

Ross, the package just says 1 micron on it nothing about nominal or absolute. researching it an absolute is .o5 to 1 micron. So maybe i got duded on the filter. It could have been the seal as well. I am hard pressed to purchase an absolute as they are 39 bones, I am already in the dog house over the filter  But am still very happy with the results anyway.


----------



## Ross (14/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Ross, the package just says 1 micron on it nothing about nominal or absolute. researching it an absolute is .o5 to 1 micron. So maybe i got duded on the filter. It could have been the seal as well. I am hard pressed to purchase an absolute as they are 39 bones, I am already in the dog house over the filter  But am still very happy with the results anyway.
> [post="77114"][/post]​



Jimmy, just ring the company you bought it from to find out.
www.purerain.com.au sell the 1 micron absolute for $18.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (14/9/05)

Warren,
You use your filter yet? How did it go?
Won't be able to use mine for another couple of weeks.
Darren


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/05)

Darren.

Nup, still sitting in the box. Problem is I haven't got a cloudy beer to put through it yet. I've got 40 litres of ESB and 40 litres of Mild made with Wyeast 1968 as clear as a bell. 

Filtering would be a waste of time on them. 

I think the trick with these things is just having them on hand. Beer gets worried and clears itself. If only it were that easy. :lol: 

A beer to the person who does it first Darren. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips (15/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Well I just filtered my first 1007 german pilsner. I found that i didnt really get that clear. Dont get me wrong it is one of the best beers I have done so far and I think would have been much yeastier, but I though It would be a little more clear. Maybe 1007 is just always gonna hanga round.



That almost looks like a milkshake.
I only make kit beers myself but they are always cloudy and it doesn't seem to matter if I use the likes of Wyeast 1056 etc or the yeast that came with kit. Even after CC for two weeks. So I bought a filter a while back. Pretty much the same as the one mentioned in this thread. The filter I'm using is 1 micron absolute and I bought it from Australian Waterlines.
http://www.waterlines.com.au/products/wine-filters.shtml
I think the price Ross mentioned is much better though.

Here's a pic of a Coopers Bavarian Lager, with kit yeast, after being filtered.


----------



## jimmyjack (15/9/05)

Your filter appears to be POLYPROPYLENE where the one they sent me was pleated polyester. I am thinking that the Poly must be better. Any thoughts??


----------



## jimmyjack (15/9/05)

Ok hopefully my final beer filter thought. I took ross advice and went to pure rain capalaba in brissy, the dude explained to me about nominal and absoloute and i bought an absolute 1 which is pictured on the right for 19 bones. he reckoned that the one that comes with the kit from hydrofoil is a nominal 1 which filters 2 or 3 micron absolute.


----------



## Ross (15/9/05)

jimmyjack said:


> Ok hopefully my final beer filter thought. I took ross advice and went to pure rain capalaba in brissy, the dude explained to me about nominal and absoloute and i bought an absolute 1 which is pictured on the right for 19 bones. he reckoned that the one that comes with the kit from hydrofoil is a nominal 1 which filters 2 or 3 micron absolute.
> [post="77312"][/post]​



You'll see a big difference Jimmy, hope the filters the other guys got were "absolute" otherwise they'll have the same headaches - Also I don't like the material your other filter is made out of, I've trialled them & they are much much harder to clean.
Look forward to seeing your results...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Boots (15/9/05)

The filter that came with ours is the same as Jimmyjacks' black one. So it looks like we get two filters with it, that are useless to us.

I think I'll send them an email to let them know that the absolute 1 micron would be better.

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/05)

Hear hear Boots!

Thanks for clarifying it all Jimmyjack. Looks like we've got 2 cartridges each that are basically a pig in a poke.

Warren -


----------



## roach (15/9/05)

Yes as a 1/2 share owner in one of these systems it appears that the 'we' paid $69 for the housing <_< . 

Gauging by AHB'ers original comments on this mobs excellent customer service, lets hope they listen to the feedback and do the right thing. Alternatively they may be able to explain how to get brilliantly clear beer from their system given jimmyjack's experience. 

a picture is worth a thousand words and so I would suggest that people following up should send the supplier jimmyjacks photo.


----------



## jimmyjack (15/9/05)

I wouldnt be too nasty to hydrofoil as i priced just the filter canister at purerain and around 59 bucks without john guest tubing or fittings. I still think we all got a really good deal from this mob, just a shame they didnt send out absolutes.


----------



## Boots (15/9/05)

I only ever intended to give them the feedback to help them make a better product (we have to help those who help us).

Here is the email I sent them - their feedback form didn't allow pictures so I linked to this thread. I also referred to specific posts by both Ross and Jimmyjack which I hope you don't mind ( I assumed you wouldn't as this is a public forum anyway).

<snip>

Subject: Brewers Beer Filter
----------------------------------

Hi there, several brewers (including myself) who are members of an on-line community "AussieHomeBrewers" ( http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com ) have purchased your "Beer Brewers Filter Kit" recently.

I have a some feedback for you which is mostly positive, but there is one aspect of the product that you could change, which would make it a much more effective beer filter, and quite possibly a bit more profitable for yourselves.

There is a very good discussion on your filters on the Aussiehomebrewer website at the following webpage:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Beer_Filter-t6642.html

and you can see the results of filtering with the included 1 micron pleated cartridge on page 7 (link below) within that thread. The picture is in the post by a member called "Jimmyjack":

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Beer...-t6642-s90.html

As you can see on page 7 in the post by "Ross" there is quite a large difference between an "Absolute 1 Micron" pleated filter, and a "1 Micron Spun" cartridge which is what I'm lead to believe is included in your kit.

Based on these results, all the people who have bought your filter will be throwing away the two included filters, and purchasing an "Absolute 1 Micron" filter - for the exact reasons discussed in the thread. Which makes it a bit of a waste for both yourselves, and us end users.

You could make your product MUCH better by leaving out the two current filters, and substituting them with one of the 1 Micron absolute filters. I have no idea on the costings of the filters you include, but doing this would also make your own freight cheaper as there would be one less filter to ship.

Everyone who has purchased one off you has been very happy with the price, and especially so with the service, which is why I'm taking the time to fill you in.

I hope this information helps - particularly the very informative thread provided above. Feel free to give me a call on 1800 BIG JUGS (*number edited for my own safety*) if you have any questions / would like any more info

Regards

Michael Boots


----------



## roach (15/9/05)

Well said Boots. A sensible business proposition which hopefully will appeal to them.


----------



## Ross (15/9/05)

I second that - good letter. You are however assuming it is a "nominal" filter, whereas it may possibly be an "absolute".

Best of luck guys - though seems like this company will do the right thing by you...


----------



## Boots (15/9/05)

Cheers guys. I was thinking the same thing Ross, but Jimmyjack's contact believed it was nominal

quote:
he reckoned that the one that comes with the kit from hydrofoil is a nominal 1 which filters 2 or 3 micron absolute


I figured that was good enough to go with ... especially when you consider ours still hasn't even been used :blink:


----------



## Ross (15/9/05)

Yeah, Len at pure rain is very knowledgable & a top bloke as well, he helped me tremendously in trialing all sorts of filters & set-ups. But you seriously can't tell just by looking - I have a 0.35 "absolute" filter from Len that is the same type as the one you purchased.
No doubt they'll confirm either way - happy filtering :beer:


----------



## jimmyjack (15/9/05)

ok folks before we gather up the possy lets have someone else do a cloudyish brew and filter thru to see if we get similar or better results. Also their could be a combo of things such as

a. its pretty hard to eyeball a filter and see which is nominal and absolute

b. jimmyjacks stupitidy in filtering

c. 1007 german yeast which hangs in suspension forever

d. nominal 1 micron pleated filter in which we need to get an absolute.

all I know is that on the filter plastic it just says 1 micron, on hydrofoils website it doesnt make mention of nominal or absolute and directs everyone to a supplier website which really only tells us about desalinsation and a whole slew of stuff that doesnt link me to the info I need. Like i said i wasnt that dissapointed with the initial results considering 1007, however if i could get a clearer beer i am willing to put down the 19 bones. I hate to quote Barnaby Joyce on the sale of Telstra but "i am "65% sure that it is a nominal filter and stand by my decision"


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/05)

I'm just sitting back here tappin' my feet waiting to see Boots' 1800 BIG JUGS.

:lol: :lol: 

Well done Boots. 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (15/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I'm just sitting back here tappin' my feet waiting to see Boots' 1800 BIG JUGS.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



Classic  - you never know, may get an exchange if the wrong type & unused...


----------



## jimmyjack (15/9/05)

I called it and some chick named lilly answered!!!!


----------



## altstart (15/9/05)

:beer: 
Hi people
I took advice from Ross and paid a visit to len @ Pure Rain @ Capalaba Brisbane and purchased a filter kit and a 1 micron Absolute filter. So far I have filtered a German Kolsch brewed with 1007 yeast with absolutely crystal clear results. I have also used this filter on two English Ales with the same result. I would also say that the advice I recieved on reverse osmosis filters from this business is excellent. I did decide to invest in this filter as well and I do not regret one cent of the money I have spent on products from this man. No affilations etc etc. 

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Hydrofil (15/9/05)

Hi there.

We have got an email from Michael Boots regarding one of our products our famous brewing filter kit. Thank you. I have noticed that our monthly sales have increased by 10 filters; it must have been you guys, thank you. I have read the posts. Let me explain the genesis of the filter kit. Whenever I have attended a party there was always somebody prepared to swap their homebrew six-pack for my Heineken ones.
A mate of mine was the leader of such transactions. But enough is enough.
I suggested to improve his stuff and the filter kit was born. Not fancy and technologically advanced but inexpensive and in most cases doing the job.
Why the polyspun cartridge in it? It is a bonus. We have numerous clients
buying the simple disposable cartridges and they are obviously happy with them.
They can as well be used as preliminary filtration followed by finer one.
We offer them at heavily discounted prices when bought in qty of 6 , that many we can fit in 3kg express satchel. If you are interested send us an email.
Absolute versus nominal 1 micron. It is of some importance in some critical filtration application. The difference is approximately 10%, for more info visit the site:
http://www.lenntech.com/absolute-nominal-filters.htm
The price is usually 100% more for the absolute ones, unless they are sourced in China, but the Chinese will place any labels on their filters. Our filters come from reputable American manufacturers. Please remember that the yeasts are between 6 to 8 microns in size. It is much more important to run the filtration process at as low differential pressure as possible. You can press very big objects through small holes if you apply excess pressure. If you are not happy with your initial results repeat the process and run it again through the same filter. The beer filtration can be a very complex issue especially in the home brewing environment. By offering our basic kit we encourage beer makers to experiment to further improve their products. No more swaps for Heineken, you guys can be and very often are, much better than the commercial brewers.
To satisfy your curiosity, in the near future we will introduce 1 micron absolute option to our kit. You are welcome to try it. Please visit us at www.hydrofil.com.au

Cheers 
Valdek Skibinski
Hydrofil Australia


----------



## ozbrewer (15/9/05)

welcome Valdek and thanks for the info...and for the most ecelent service

your correct in your assumption, i was not going to bother with the filter untill some one here posted your link, and the price got me.... Infact the price was so good that i got an extra one for the kitchen sink..SWMBO thinks is so we can have clean drinking water, but its so i can have clean brewing water.....

I have also ordered some john guest fittings from hydrofill, guys, these seem to be the best price i can find, my local supplier have them for over $6 each compared to about $2 each......and as i, and others have said, service and advice is fantastic, keep it up Valdek and you will see lots more of my money


----------



## Darren (15/9/05)

Hey,
I haven't used my filter yet but hope to soon in the next few weeks. My experience with filtration of biological material concur with Valdek's. Lower your pressure and clear it the best you can before filtration. Given that most gas bottles push 300 + psi and that yeast cells are "flexible" it is not surprising that you could push some through the filter, especially if it is not an absolute 1uM (ie it will all run through the biggest hole).
Filtration is a way of cleaning a final product, not a way to clean up a "just" finished beer.
If that is your aim then go a 5 uM filter. It wont clog so quick. Then pass it through a 1 uM.
no affiliations etc.
cheers
Darren


----------



## Ross (15/9/05)

Hmmm....

Not quite so impressed - sorry.

The spun filters are a TOTAL waste of time in home brewing & are very cheap to import - my Chinese contact can get them at well under $1 each & I still wouldn't buy them.
However slow (practically) you run a "nominal" 1 micron filter, the results are rubbish - maybe some are satisfied with the improvement & maybe I'm too much of a perfectionist, but the difference between the 2 you can see from the pics on this thread - there really is no argument. 

Valdek, How much extra is a good quality 1 micron PET "absolute" pleated filter from your company please? If not an option, how much for the cannister without the filters?

They are available in Brizzy for $19 plus postage - the extra cost when you consider the number of brews you can do is minimal.

Valdek, your company appears to have a very good value product & by all accounts you give excellent service, but i can assure you that for the homebrew market you need to re-assess the filters you supply.
I have thoroughly researched this subject & am more than happy for you to contact me direct, with any questions you may have. [email protected]


----------



## Boots (16/9/05)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Valdek, and for adding the extra option to the product.

Cheers

Boots


----------



## Boots (16/9/05)

I also meant to say :

Valdek, there is a Retail section on this website where you can flog your wares, so please feel free to add posts whenever you have sales going, release a new brochure, or introduce new products etc.

There's heaps of guys on here always looking for filtration and john guest fittings etc etc

Cheers
Boots


----------



## MAH (16/9/05)

OK, I'm going to give the Hydofoil system a test run on the weekend. I've got an APA that was brewed 3 weeks ago with US-56. It's had sufficient time for the bulk of yeast to drop out of suspension, so the filtering will be the icing on the cake (how I always envisaged it, not a system for clearing beer that has just stopped fermenting).

I'm going to follow the advice of Hydrofoil and ensure that I filter using the lowest possible pressure. Their reply seems quite sound, particularly the bit about yeast being 6-8 micron. According to the article they provided, if my reading is correct, even a nominal 1 micron will filter 90% of 1 micron thingys (if used correctly). So you would expect with 6-8 micron yeast you would get pretty good results.

As was pointed out by Darren, who has plenty of lab experience, yeast might be 6-8 micron but they are not solid and under enough pressure you could squish them through the filter, so it will be slow and steady.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/9/05)

MAH,

Any chance of some before and after pics?  

Mine's still tucked up in the box. Be anxious to see if the lower pressures have any significant results. :unsure: If not I'm off to the shop for a 1 micron absolute like JimmyJack purchased.

Warren -


----------



## dicko (16/9/05)

Thanks to Hydrofil for the reply.

Now i am a bit confused, nothing new tho!!  

Is the pleated filter cartridge that Hydofil supply with their beer filter kit washable or not?

Is a 1 micron absolute cartridge currently available from Hydrofil?

Ross

If the answer to either of the above questions is NO, then I wonder if you would be prepared to do a bulk buy for the AHB members or have your supplier post all his business details under this thread so that we may contact him?

Cheers


----------



## MAH (16/9/05)

Hi Warren

I'm going to try and borrow a digital camera from work so I can do a before and after photo.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/9/05)

dicko said:


> If the answer to either of the above questions is NO, then I wonder if you would be prepared to do a bulk buy for the AHB members or have your supplier post all his business details under this thread so that we may contact him?
> [post="77537"][/post]​




I second that. :beerbang: Good thought Dicko.

MAH, Thanks shots would be good and much appreciated. One way or another we'll all get these filters sorted out.

Warren -


----------



## SteveSA (16/9/05)

Hydrofil said:


> Whenever I have attended a party there was always somebody prepared to swap their homebrew six-pack for my Heineken ones.


What an odd thing to do :unsure: It wasn't a spiced lager that he brought along was it?

Btw good work Valdek on taking the time to reply.

Steve


----------



## Ross (16/9/05)

This is where I get my "absolute" 1 micron filters from - www.purerain.com.au Len is more than happy to do mail order.

Best of luck MAH, I sincerely hope it gives you the results you require, but my feeling is, unless you have a pretty clear beer in the first place & you can run it really slow, the results will be far from good.

I filter my beers at pouring pressure & have no problem doing an English bitter 24 hrs after CCing & as Altstart posted, he's filtered 1007 with brilliant results.

Dicko - their pleated filter is washable, but does not clean anywhere near as easily as the PET ones - not with a method I've found as yet anyway. 

I would personally be asking hydrofoil for the cost of exchanging the 2 filters you have recieved for an "absolute" PET 1 micron, before you use them. Then make your decision. 

Reallity does not always confirm the "theory" & I can assure you I've researched/trialled these things to death...

Good luck...

Edit: P.S. Running through a 2nd time with the same filter is not practical as you would need to clean the filter first & this takes 48 hrs - & if you purchase a 2nd filter, you may as well buy the correct one...


----------



## MAH (19/9/05)

Go the camera but no the cable to download the photos, so just a written report.


And the result is.............BOLLOCKS!

I could hardly tell the difference between the unfiltered and filtered. I ran it at the lowest possible pressure. Basically I depress the little plastic bit inside the QD with my fingertip, then turned on the CO2 until it just started coming out. Once I had the flow rate sorted I connected the QD to the receiving keg. I reckon it was only about 1 litre per minute at the most. Even at this low pressure and slow rate it hardly made a difference.

So based on my experience the provided filters are next to useless.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/9/05)

Bugger! and thanks MAH.

Looks like I'll be sourcing a 1 micron absolute like the one Jimmy Jack got with the red ends. Provided they work. <_< 

Looks like all us Hydrofil purchasers are back to the drawing board. I'll just use the existing cartridge in my water filter.

Warren -


----------



## Ross (19/9/05)

MAH said:


> And the result is.............BOLLOCKS!
> 
> So based on my experience the provided filters are next to useless.
> 
> ...



Bad luck MAH - but I did warn you they don't work in my experience & to get a quote for exchanging them before using - I spent months researching/trialling these systems - & yes Warren the ! micron "absolute" work like a dream...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## jimmyjack (19/9/05)

Thanx Mah for doing the second hydrofoil test, I was relieved to know that it wasnt just 1007 or my stupidity!!!


----------



## PhilS (19/9/05)

In conclusion, am I better off just buying the bare filter without the cartridges, and opting for a 1 micron absolute cartridge?

I am still interested in grabbing one of these, but the reports have set me back a little.


----------



## jimmyjack (19/9/05)

phils, you are still better off buying thru hydrofoil if they give a 1 micron absolute in their package for the same price. They said they were going to make that an option. However if they do not I would go to you local filter shop or use ross contact len at purerain in briss which is willing to ship. The filter once it is set up is worth the effort!


----------



## PhilS (19/9/05)

Thanks for the info jimmyjack. I'll take your advice & see what happens on the Hydrofoil site, or contact Purerain


----------



## dicko (19/9/05)

Ross said:


> This is where I get my "absolute" 1 micron filters from - www.purerain.com.au Len is more than happy to do mail order.
> 
> Best of luck MAH, I sincerely hope it gives you the results you require, but my feeling is, unless you have a pretty clear beer in the first place & you can run it really slow, the results will be far from good.
> 
> ...



Hi Ross,

Just letting you and others know that I contacted purerain on their web site on Friday afternoon and thus far have had no reply (Monday night).
My questions were simple:
Can you supply said filters and will you ship them to SA??
Maybe Len is not as keen as you may think to do business from the net.

Cheers and cloudy beers,


----------



## Ross (20/9/05)

dicko said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> Just letting you and others know that I contacted purerain on their web site on Friday afternoon and thus far have had no reply (Monday night).
> My questions were simple:
> ...



Dicko,

I have no idea of their online service as I've never used it & therefore never promoted it - i always pick up the phone or visit - they are a small family run business & the personal service is excellent.
I have no affiliation etc etc...


----------



## GMK (20/9/05)

just got this e-mail from Len at Pure Rain...

Purple ring colour American brand, Washable PET absolute 1 micron
cost $19 each up to 10 plus $10 delivery for upto 10.

0.35micron absolute PET, Washable - 28.00 stop all yeast...
Delivery again 10.00 upto 10.
to order call Len Cooley on 0732457632 

I am also waiting for Hydrofil to get back to me...hopefully e-mail will be at home.

So any SA people interested in this. 
Could be a good way to save on freight.


----------



## dicko (20/9/05)

Hi Ross,

No criticism intended to you or Purerain.
Did get a reply similar to GMK's this afternoon.

Cheers and cloudy beers (but maybe not for long)


----------



## GMK (30/9/05)

OK - i ordered 3 Absolute micron filters from Ross's Contact - pink/purple coloured ring.Cost was 19.00 ea plus freight.

Just did my first beer filtering...
Here are some pics.
- purged keg with CO2 ready for filtered beer.
- filled keg from CC Cube thru GMK IN-Line filter.
- then burped keg with CO2.
- ensured both Kegs were at 6psi - connected filter from out primary keg - on right - to out of filtered keg on left.





- then push red button in to remove CO2 in filter and allow beer in
- stop when filter full
- open up presure relaese valve on filtered keg.


- beer flows into keg on left until keg on right is empty.
- you loose a little of beer left in the filter container - but not much.

Here is the before and after photos.



Note that the glass on the right is filtered - it is the first pour thru the keg after it was rocked for 60 secs at 200kpa....ie finished rocking - purged - connected and poured thru a ventmatic...

At 6 psi - took under 5 mins to filter the beer.


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/9/05)

GMK said:


> OK - i ordered 3 Absolute micron filters from Ross's Contact - pink/purple coloured ring.Cost was 19.00 ea plus freight.
> 
> Just did my first beer filtering...
> Here are some pics.
> ...



Are my eyes deceiving me :blink: the sample on the left looks clearer than the filtered one on the right, are you sure the filtered sample is the one on the right GMK. Seems an awful lot of work for not much result or am I missing something here? h34r: h34r: 

Andrew


----------



## roach (30/9/05)

So GMK. What is your verdict on the performance of the filter? From the piccys you have posted it seems that the one of the right is more cloudy than the one of the left. There is also something floating in the one of the left. An oak chip perhaps  :lol: 

Perhaps it needs a while for the keg to settle. Will be interested to hear Ross's views.


----------



## GMK (30/9/05)

the one on the right tastes cleaner and better....

It is clearer than the one on the left.

If i had chosen the absolute 0.35 micron - then it would have been no yeast through - but i was told taht the absolute 1 micron will polish it up...and you could still add sugar and bottle condition if u wanted to - ie filter into a bottling bucket.

Me thinks i should have ordered a 0.35 micron and then done a comaparison...

Have you ordered your filters yet Roach...


----------



## MAH (30/9/05)

Bloody hell, I hope it works better than that when I try it with the new absolute filter.

I haven't got a beer that needs filtering at the moment. How about Roach or Boots giving it a try.

Hey Ross, you want to come to Adelaide and teach us how to do it properly.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (30/9/05)

Very hard to tell from those pics, & don't forget it won't remove protien haze at 1 micron, only yeast. 
GMK, 1 micron won't polish but should leave it clear & as I said, still enough yeast left to prime if you wish...

Went round at the weekend for some of Altstarts Kolsch made with 1007 - He filtered it when looking like mud & it's crystal clear... Damn nice drop as well...

Mah, You'll find the 1 micron will work fine as long as it's only yeast you're trying to clear - but hey, if you want to shout me a ticket


----------



## roach (30/9/05)

MAH said:


> Bloody hell, I hope it works better than that when I try it with the new absolute filter.
> 
> I haven't got a beer that needs filtering at the moment. How about Roach or Boots giving it a try.
> 
> ...


MAH,
If I can get hold of the filter system(hey Boots!!) I will give it a go on the weekend with the absolute 1 micron filter cartridge. I have a keg of APA that I can use it on, although it has been cold conditioning already for a month. Will post piccys on Sunday.

If no good, will have a number of filter cartridges going cheap :angry: .

roach


----------



## Ross (30/9/05)

roach said:


> MAH said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell, I hope it works better than that when I try it with the new absolute filter.
> ...



What yeast you using on that Roach? A month CC will clear up most brews without the need for filtering...
I use mine almost exclusively for English bitters, which I enjoy fresh & young...


----------



## roach (30/9/05)

Ross,
Yeah thats why I mentioned cc for a month as you correctly point out, this normally clears up brews pretty well. The yeast I used for that one was 1272, and the previous APA with 1272 took ages to clear. Hence the choice. The alternative is a dunkel that I kegged last week and so that might be worth a shot. Otherwise will wait a week and turn half my weizen batch into a krystal. 

cheers 
roach


----------



## GMK (30/9/05)

The lager that i filtered has been in the CC Cube for a month..
was 2007 yeast...


----------



## Ross (30/9/05)

GMK said:


> The lager that i filtered has been in the CC Cube for a month..
> was 2007 yeast...
> [post="80330"][/post]​



Ken, I would have thought 2007 at CC temps for a month would have dropped it's yeast...

P.S. I haven't made a lager yet, that needed filtering...


----------



## jimmyjack (30/9/05)

After about two and half weeks from filtering my german pilsner (1007 yeast) has cleared up significantly more than after the filter process. I am still pleased with the initial result of the filter as it shows how much yeast actually sits in your final beer. I believe that the filter made for a quicker and tastier beer and am a better person for not fartin out yeast all night! my next beer will be with a .35 absolute we will see how that goes on my first ag beer.


----------



## Darren (1/10/05)

Glad you guys used it first. Bit of a pity though that it didn't work


----------



## Ross (1/10/05)

Darren said:


> Glad you guys used it first. Bit of a pity though that it didn't work
> [post="80605"][/post]​



In what respect doesn't it work? If you're just refering to the filter cartridge supplied, then I agree...


----------



## dicko (1/10/05)

Hi guys,
I would like to add my bit if I may.
I took Ross's advice and phoned Pure rain in Bris and had a 1 micron absolute and a .35 micron absolute sent down to me on the trusty Aussie post.
I had 46 litres of Aussie ale to do the test and so this is what I did. BTW this beer had been in cc for 1 week.
I first run the beer through the 1 micron absolute and there was a marked difference ( I would say really clear) and if this was not a test then I would have just gassed it and enjoyed it.
I then ran the beer through the .35 absolute and it came out excellent.
I had put the results in three middy (SA schooner) glasses indicating the samples from each process.
I decided not to take pics because my results were as Ross had said and I figured that others would achieve the same result.
The beer I filtered was just a Powells ale malt with a tad of Munich and wheat and a Nottingham yeast. 
I will post a pic of the filtered result as I will be gassing that beer tomorrow.
The info Ross gave as far as cleaning the filter cartridges was also spot on as mine came out like new after the nappy san treatment.
The next beer I will put through the filter is an Alt which is lagering at the moment and will be ready in two weeks time.
The thing I need to assess is the life of these absolute filters and that result will only be obtained over a period of time.
I am very pleased with the first result.
Cheers


----------



## Ross (1/10/05)

dicko said:


> Hi guys,
> I would like to add my bit if I may.
> I took Ross's advice and phoned Pure rain in Bris and had a 1 micron absolute and a .35 micron absolute sent down to me on the trusty Aussie post.
> I had 46 litres of Aussie ale to do the test and so this is what I did. BTW this beer had been in cc for 1 week.
> ...



Dicko, 

The filters according to American retailers, are good for 500 gals (100 kegs) of beer. I would have filtered only about 10 through the one filter so far, so can't really comment. hopefully using low pressure & gently soaking in napisan will give it a long lifespan. The Ferrari paper filters I used to use were $5 a time, so 
I'm well in front already  ...


----------



## Darren (2/10/05)

Ross said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you guys used it first. Bit of a pity though that it didn't work
> ...




Yep, thats what I meant. Guess I will get some of the other filters before I waste my time with the ones that came with the kit.
cheers
Darren


----------



## Ross (2/10/05)

As a point of interest did anyone contact Hydrofil re supplying "absolute" filters, as they certainly haven't responded to the questions on this thread since their original post, assuming they had an interest to follow up...

cheers Ross


----------



## dicko (2/10/05)

Ross said:


> As a point of interest did anyone contact Hydrofil re supplying "absolute" filters, as they certainly haven't responded to the questions on this thread since their original post, assuming they had an interest to follow up...
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="80683"][/post]​



When there was no reply on our forum, I decided to go to Pure Rain.
I was happy with the filter housing, the tubing and the connectors for $69 from Hydrofil as I paid $59 for a similar filter housing about three or four years ago to be able to filter tap water and then I had to but the fittings etc.
I thought that Hydrofil may have replied to the questions.
GMK's post indicated that he was going to talk to them but I dont know the outcome.
Cheers


----------



## Batz (2/10/05)

I have rarely found the need to filter my beer (I didn't say never)

Very interested in a high grade filter to filter my water , my give these dudes a call.

Batz


----------



## altstart (2/10/05)

:beer: 
Batz
I can recommend a reverse osmosis filter from Pure Rain. I bought one and installed it myself. The only issue you would have is the waste water used to flush the filter. For every liter of filtered water you need two liters to wash the filter membrane. I collect this wash water and use it water my vegie garden. I would suggest you talk to Len @ Pure rain @ Capalaba.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## roach (9/10/05)

quickly tested out the hydrofil filter system with the purerain 1 micron absolute filter. Here are the results on a weizen(3068 yeast).



Not bright but certainly cleared it up a lot and good enough for me. Would be perfect for clearing up a quick turnaround soupy brew, yet leaving yeast to add to the taste. I ran it through at a reasonable speed to ensure that enough of the wheat yeast made it through. 

Based on this one test the 1 micron is good enough for me. But if you want it bright go for the 0.35.


----------



## Ross (9/10/05)

roach said:


> quickly tested out the hydrofil filter system with the purerain 1 micron absolute filter. Here are the results on a weizen(3068 yeast).
> View attachment 4267
> 
> Not bright but certainly cleared it up a lot and good enough for me. Would be perfect for clearing up a quick turnaround soupy brew, yet leaving yeast to add to the taste. I ran it through at a reasonable speed to ensure that enough of the wheat yeast made it through.
> ...



Looks a bit to murky Roach - should be basically clear - I'm guessing you must have run it a bit hard...
Even if you run slowly & it's clear, there is still enough yeast to prime...


----------



## roach (9/10/05)

Ross,

Thanks for the feedback

Yep I figured it would do better if I slowed things down. Bit short of time today(bottled my SA XMAS case contribution) and so main objective was to see if the filter actually did the job. Next time will slow things down and I am confident it will clear it up. 

I must say though with the weizen, the clearer version wasnt nearly as tasty. So will use the filter in future for quick turn around ales.

cheers
roach


----------



## Borret (9/10/05)

Just a little bit of info toward the 1 micron vs 0.35 micron filters discussion. I am not part of this filtration movement but have been following the thread.

Talking to my mate today, who is a maintenance guy for rosemount wines, and he said their final filtration is 1 micron absolute for bright wines. This is only finishing filtration after DE filtration for the bulk of the crud.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Ross (9/10/05)

roach said:


> Ross,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> ...



Isn't the yeast part of a Weizen taste anyway?


----------



## roach (10/10/05)

Yes Ross that is what I was trying to say in a round about way.


----------



## JasonY (16/10/05)

Well I don't have a beer filter and would probably be too lazy to use one if I did . The good old ground up cow can do a pretty good job, below is a lager that had been in the fridge about a week so was pretty cloudy, 2 x tsp of gelatin in a cup of hot water turfed onto the top of the keg and three days later it is crystal clear.

Its not a filter but its another option if you don't mind using gelatine. h34r:


----------



## Beer bum (18/10/05)

Guys,

I'm curious to know what the difference is in the finished product when using fining agents vs filtering vs CC

If clearing the beer using finings allegedly strips the protein and/or yeast out of the beer then does filtering also do the same?

If filtering does do the same thing as finings then why spend $70 on filtering gear when finings will do the same thing for less $?

Is anyone able to do a comparison between the different "beer clearing" methods?

Cheers


----------



## Darren (18/10/05)

Time! Clearing by natural processes takes at least two weeks.


----------



## Beer bum (18/10/05)

Darren,

I understand the time issue but is there a noticeable difference in the quality of the beer (ie flavour, body, or clarity) between the various clearing methods? 

Is the difference in quality actually worth worrying about or I should just go with the quickest or most convenient method for my situation?

Cheers


----------



## Ross (19/10/05)

Beer bum said:


> Darren,
> 
> I understand the time issue but is there a noticeable difference in the quality of the beer (ie flavour, body, or clarity) between the various clearing methods?
> 
> ...



Beerbum - If just clearing yeast, & some yeasts virtually never clear on their own, then the different methods have very similar results. I personally don't like adding clearing agents to my beer, but then that's just me, & a filter will give you clear beer in 10 mins - I like the convieniance of a clear keg from day one...
But just go with what suits you - If i have the time, i always give it a chance to clear naturally...


----------



## Darren (19/10/05)

BB,
To tell the truth I am unsure as I have yet to filter a beer. I bought one of those filters but have discouraged by everyones results. Kettle flocc and gelatin finings have worked well for me upto now.


----------



## Ross (19/10/05)

Darren said:


> BB,
> To tell the truth I am unsure as I have yet to filter a beer. I bought one of those filters but have discouraged by everyones results. Kettle flocc and gelatin finings have worked well for me upto now.
> [post="83824"][/post]​



Give it a go Darren, I reckon you'll be pleasently surprised - or just convert it into a hopback


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/05)

Darren said:


> BB,
> To tell the truth I am unsure as I have yet to filter a beer. I bought one of those filters but have discouraged by everyones results. Kettle flocc and gelatin finings have worked well for me upto now.
> [post="83824"][/post]​




Same for me Darren.

I've got to get of my arse and grab a 1 micron absolute first. If the filter lingers for too long I may just wind up "Randalizing" it. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (19/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've got to get of my arse and grab a 1 micron absolute first. If the filter lingers for too long I may just wind up "Randalizing" it. :lol:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="83846"][/post]​



Warren, works well as a "Randal" I think I took some pics when I used mine - If I can find them, I'll post them when I get back in the country...


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/05)

Bloody 'ell Ross. You O/S again? Wanna swap jobs? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (19/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Bloody 'ell Ross. You O/S again? Wanna swap jobs? :lol:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="83851"][/post]​



Sat in lounge at Singapore drinking free piss :chug: boarding for Guanzhou, China in 60 mins... Off to a trade expo & a bit of customer PR  ...
Bad beer & bad women for the next few days  ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/05)

Ross said:


> Sat in lounge at Singapore drinking free piss :chug:
> [post="83853"][/post]​




Good thing.  Who'd pay for Tiger in overpriced Singapore anyway. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## KillerRx4 (7/1/06)

Damn, this thread hasnt really had a happy ending.

From what i understand our best option is to get the filter housing from Hydrofil & cartridges from Pure rain?

I will contact them both find out if either can supply a complete kit etc.

Unless anyone has given up on the whole filtration thing & wants to offload theirs


----------



## Ross (7/1/06)

KillerRx4 said:


> Damn, this thread hasnt really had a happy ending.
> 
> From what i understand our best option is to get the filter housing from Hydrofil & cartridges from Pure rain?
> 
> ...



Killer,

Get Hydrofill to quote you the setup with a 1 micron "absolute" pleated filter. The other 2 filters they supply are not suitable. Purerain's filters cost approx $18.

Hope this helps...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## PeterS (7/1/06)

Ross said:


> KillerRx4 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, this thread hasnt really had a happy ending.
> ...



I beleive, killers way is the only option unless situation changed lately. In November I emailed Valdek at Hydrofoil and asked for the cost of their filter kit with the 1 micron "absolute" pleated filter. Valdek relpyed that he can not offer the absolute rated pleated crtridge as the wholesale price they can obtain the cartridges for is much higher than the price "somebody" offers us through the forum.

Cheers
PeterS....


----------



## Josh (8/1/06)

PeterS said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > KillerRx4 said:
> ...



I have contacted hydrofil re: availability of 1 micron absolute pleated filter OR a quote on just the housing, disconnects and tubing.

We'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## Jye (13/1/06)

> I have contacted hydrofil re: availability of 1 micron absolute pleated filter OR a quote on just the housing, disconnects and tubing.
> 
> We'll see how it goes from here.



Josh, what was the final quote? I will be trying to get out there on my next free weekend.

Can anyone tell me if the 0.35 micron filter removes protien haze?

Cheer
Jye


----------



## Ross (13/1/06)

Jye said:


> > I have contacted hydrofil re: availability of 1 micron absolute pleated filter OR a quote on just the housing, disconnects and tubing.
> >
> > We'll see how it goes from here.
> 
> ...



Jye,

No filters are going to remove protien haze - The 1 micron will remove your yeast more than adequately. Polyclar, for protien haze removal...

P.S. Latest 2 bags of MO from Brizzy store have no protein haze problems...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Jye (13/1/06)

> No filters are going to remove protien haze - The 1 micron will remove your yeast more than adequately. Polyclar, for protien haze removal...
> 
> P.S. Latest 2 bags of MO from Brizzy store have no protein haze problems...



Cheers Ross, I picked up some MO this morning for my IPA on the weekend :beerbang: 

Can you remember how much the housings are from Pure Rain?


----------



## Ross (13/1/06)

Jye said:


> > No filters are going to remove protien haze - The 1 micron will remove your yeast more than adequately. Polyclar, for protien haze removal...
> >
> > P.S. Latest 2 bags of MO from Brizzy store have no protein haze problems...
> 
> ...



Sorry Jye, a while back now - but it's in this thread somewhere - lol.

Give Len a call on 07 3245 7632 & tell him you're a mate of mine - he'll look after you...

cheers Ross


----------



## als_world (13/1/06)

I picked up the Hydrofil filter kit for $69 incl del to Brisbane. It's been used to filter a couple of brews now and it's performed fine for me. 

As Ross says, the included filters may not meet all your needs, but the 1 micron nominal pleated cartridge it comes with made both my beers nice and clean (one was dry hopped and very clouly prior to filtering). I haven't used the 1 micron spun cartridge yet (also included in the price). My suggestion would be to try the included filters, and if they don't measure up, buy some 1 micron absolute. 

One thing to keep in mind with the Hydrofil is what you get included for the price - the filter unit comes with JG fittings on both in inlet and outlet and also a couple of metres of beva tube. All you need to do is add a disconnect to each and you're ready to go. Some of the other kits I've seen come with the 3/4" BSP (I think, might be 1/2) inlet and outlet, which means you've got to make other adapters etc.

No afilliation etc etc...

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## Josh (14/1/06)

Jye said:


> Josh, what was the final quote? I will be trying to get out there on my next free weekend.
> 
> Cheer
> Jye
> [post="102391"][/post]​



Jye,
Josh,

We are not able to offer at present 1 mic. absolutely rated cartridges with the kit.
We have introduced a new option and offer the kit without cartridges at further discounted price.
http://hydrofil.com.au/oscommerce/product_...products_id=116
Basic Kit no cartridges $59.90
Basic Kit 1 pleated, 1 spun $69.90
Basic Kit 2 pelated $88.90

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## jimmyjack (14/1/06)

> Basic Kit no cartridges $59.90



Thats a pretty good price. Hydrofoil is a very easy company to do business with. I still use their pleated cartridge supplied and have good results. Although I just filtered an APA with .35 nominal 1 absolute with good , but i still have haze. Probably from brewing mistakes more than filtering.

Cheers, jj


----------



## crozdog (20/1/06)

After reading this thread, I sent an email to Greg at Clarence Water Filters, a company I've bought filter carbon from previously. I asked him what his thoughts were & if he could match or better the hydrofil price/package. Here is his reply:

_I don't normally stock the 1 micron pleated sediment filters, but I can get them with my monthly order $19.95 each.

To totally remove any staining in your beer you need to go to about 0.2 of micron but I think there about double the price or more as they are a specialty filter. 1 micron pleated filters are good but can unload as well because there is no depth in the filter.

If you use a standard 1 micron poly-spun sediment filter you have a lot of depth in the filter to hold residue, and over the short time used for filtering you beer I think they would work better than the pleated ones at 1 micron.

Also you can use the same filter to clean the water for your next brew. I have heard that it's best to only to use a sediment filter not a carbon filter on your water for beer making. I reckon you can back flush the beer out of the filter by putting the garden hose on the other side of the filter housing. If your not going to use for some time dry out in the sun then store for next time. This way you will get good uses out of the sediment filters.

The clear filter housings are shit, only good for no pressure.

I can do you a H/D housing with push on hose fittings so you can connect to the hose for filtering water and back flush cleaning, you can get some clear plastic tubing to push over the fittings when you are filtering your beer, and 3 of the 1 x micron sediment poly-spun filters delivered to you for $62.00_


Gerg can be contacted on 02 66468565 or via the ebay shop listed above.

No affiliation etc, just a happy customer.

Crozdog


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/1/06)

Does he give any valid reasons as to why the clear housings are "shit" as he puts it?

To me that just sounds like an industry generalization. h34r: Or perhaps it just means he doesn't stock them. Why should they hold any less pressure than any other housing? You're only pushing the beer through at 80 kPa. Probably less than mains water pressure. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (20/1/06)

crozdog said:


> After reading this thread, I sent an email to Greg at Clarence Water Filters, a company I've bought filter carbon from previously. I asked him what his thoughts were & if he could match or better the hydrofil price/package. Here is his reply:
> 
> _I don't normally stock the 1 micron pleated sediment filters, but I can get them with my monthly order $19.95 each.
> 
> ...



Crozdog,

Take it from someone who's researched & tested filters to death...

Clear housing with relief valve is essential.
Polyspun are USELESS for beer filtering.
1 micron "absolute" pleated PET is the filter of choice - Clear beer, easily cleaned, & 100 kegs from 1 filter (not confirmed yet, 30+ & counting  )

All the reasons, questions & answers have been discussed at length...

Edit: If you still have haze problems, it's not yeast!!!

Cheers Ross...


----------



## devo (20/1/06)

I've considered using filters but have found that I never get clarity issues with any of the beers of produced. In particular my lagers have come out crystal clear.


----------



## Jye (27/1/06)

Here are some (first time) filtering results using polyclar and a 0.35um filter. 

Edit- This is an APA that spend 1 week in primary, 1 wk secondary and 1 wk CC.


----------



## jimmyjack (27/1/06)

Jye, did you notice any loss of hop aroma when you filtered with the .35? I find the .35 just a tad to fine.

Cheers, Jj


----------



## Jye (27/1/06)

This is an APA where I did all of the hopping in the last 10min, but I found it really lacking flavour before filtering and did not notice any difference afterwards. I was going to send in to Beerfest but dont think I will now, it really does suck compared to my last few APAs


----------



## Jye (29/1/06)

> Jye, did you notice any loss of hop aroma when you filtered with the .35? I find the .35 just a tad to fine.



I had a closer look at the filter on the weekend and it was actually a .35u nominal. But I have now swapped it for a 1um absolute.


----------

